# Dash's 2014 Bird Hunting Road Trip - Kansas



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Part three of my three state, three week walkabout with Dash. Monday morning we hit the road for Western Kansas and got there just in time to check in the State Park Cabin and pick up a few dove on a WIHA.










After a nice breakfast....










It was Prairie Chicken time. Several Quail pointed for a few false hopes and out of season of course. The only Prairie Grouse found was a big football of a grouse that caught me off guard and did not receive a shot. We relocated him but it was on the edge of private land and I was not able to take the shot when it flushed.



















Hunting in Kansas was hot, so hunting times were short. Walking back along a creek to keep Dash cool, we walked into these two patches of plants that held all kinds of Dove just flying around like they were hopped up on goofballs. It was easy pickins. Then I noticed a skunk smell and thought it best to get out of there.














































I love hunting Kansas. You just never know what your going to see or run across.














































You ever been Largemouth Bass fishing where your not catching many fish and schools of Sandbass keep rising in the lake nearby tempting you. What do you do, you go catch a limit of Sandbass. At least I do. This is what happened with my Prairie Grouse hunting. I have never seen so many Dove in my life. Every tree was full of them. Every field with grain had birds coming and going sometimes in waves. So what did I do. Shoot limits of dove everyday during my time in Kansas. It was fun.




























After 17 days of hunting and travel time, Dash was tired and out like a light the entire drive home.










I unfortunately had to shave my beard when I got home and Dash then was lent out to a friend to hunt in Montana for over two weeks where Dash was hunting with his Mother, Sister, and Uncle Abe. You will notice Dash is not in this picture. They said when they let the dogs out for the picture, Dash ran off hunting as usual. 










Dash is home now, but pretty bored after all that. I will have him out hunting again soon. One last picture of Dash showing off his teardrop tattoo.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed your latest posts and photos, sniper john... and Dash is one lucky bird dog!! Thanks for posting!! ;D ;D ;D

_p.s. How did you know that crazy looking spider wasn't venomous?_ 

Hope your injured hand is getting better by now.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for the Hunting trip!! I feel like you took us with you ;D
You Dash and your friends are truly envied... Looks like every one had an awesome time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice write up, and pictures.
I don't think I would have stayed long around someone's hidden crop.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

The plant is Cannibis, but it is Cannibus ruderalis, not the recreational Cannibus, Cannibus sativa. It is Ditch Weed or Hemp. It only has a fraction of THC that recreational weed has. From a time when there were more products that needed Hemp fibers like paper and rope. Once grown in Kansas agriculturally. Some of it is still left from those days and growing wild in the ditches. Thus why they call it "Ditch Weed". I really did find that the Dove loved this stuff and Dash really was attracted to the strong skunky smell.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - during WW1 &2 - Kentucky was the largest producer of Hemp 4 rope & fabric - do not have 2 smoke IT - 2 make it a great AG product !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mount sweetness (Oct 3, 2014)

spectacular hunt trip photos SniperJohn, thanks for sharing. You have a very nice Vizsla there, looks tough and can handle a long hunt trip.


----------

